# استعمالات مفيدة للكوكاكولا والبيبسي



## حبيشى بنى سويف (6 مارس 2010)

لتنظيف المرحاض:
اسكب علبة كولا على جوانب المرحاض الداخلية واتركها لمدة ساعة ثم اشطفها. حامض السيتريك الموجود في الكولا سوف يزيل اللطخات والسواد من الخزفيات..
لإزالة لطخات الصدأ من مصدات الصدمات المعدنية في السيارة: 
امسح مصدات السيارة المعدنية بورق قصدير (ألمنيوم) مكور مغموس في الكولا. 
لإزالة الصدأ من وصلات بطارية السيارة:
اسكب علبة كولا على وصلات بطارية السيارة واتركها لبعض الوقت حتى تذيب الصدأ من الوصلات.
لإرخاء برغي مصدأ: 
استعمل خرقة مشبعة بالكولا على البرغي المصدأ لبعض الوقت. 
لإزالة الشحم والدهون من الملابس:
اسكب علبة من الكولا على كمية الملابس الملطخة بالدهون ثم أضف الصابون وشغل الغسالة على دورة غسيل عادية. سوف يساعد الكولا على تفتيت لطخات الشحم والدهون. 
والكولا يمكن أن ينظف أيضا أثر الضباب والندى من على زجاج السيارة. 
نحن نشرب هذه المادة التي تفعل كل هذا !!!
طبعا لتنظيف أنظمة أجسامنا كذلك !!!
لأنه يجب أن نحصل على قيمة وفائدة ما ندفع ثمنه.
أليس كذلك؟
للعلم : 
معدل الأس الهيدروجيني للمشروبات الغازية مثل الكوكا كولا والبيبسي هو 3,4 أي أنه حمضي جدا. درجة الحموضة هذه قوية بمقدار يمكنه أن يذيب الأسنان والعظام! إن جسم الإنسان يتوقف عن إعادة بناء العظام عند سن الثلاثين. بعد هذا العمر وبحسب مقدار الحموضة التي نتجرعها في الطعام والشراب فإن العظام تذوب وتخرج بقاياها عن طريق البول بدون أن يعوض الجسد ما ذاب منها. كل مركبات الكالسيوم المذابة سوف تتراكم في الشرايين والأوردة والبشرة وخلايا وأعضاء الجسد بحيث أنها تؤثر في وظائف الكلية وتؤدي لتكون حصوات فيها. 
المشروبات الغازية لا تقدم أي فائدة غذائية (من ناحية الفيتامينات والمعادن). إن بها نسبة سكر ومواد حمضية عالية جدا والكثير من المواد الصناعية المضافة مثل المواد الحافظة والملونة. 
بعض الناس يتناولون مشروبات غازية باردة بعد كل وجبة ، خمن ما هو تأثير ذلك؟ 
التأثير: 
إن درجة الحرارة المناسبة لقيام أجسادنا بالوظائف الحيوية مثل الهضم هي 37 درجة مئوية. إن درجة حرارة المشروبات الغازية هي أقل بكثير من هذه الدرجة ، أحيانا تكون قريبة من الصفر درجة مئوية فتبرد الأعضاء الهضمية. هذه البرودة الشديدة تخفف فاعلية الخمائر الهاضمة وترهق الجهاز الهضمي فتؤدي لعدم فاعلية هضم الطعام مما يؤدي لتخمر الطعام في المعدة. الطعام المتخمر في المعدة سوف ينتج الروائح الكريهة والغازات والتعفن وسموم الطعام. هذه السموم سوف تمتصها الأمعاء وتنشرها مع الدم في جميع أجزاء الجسد. إن انتشار هذه السموم سوف يؤدي للسمنة المذمومة وأمراض أخرى .


تخيل... 
ما الذي تفعله هذه المشروبات الغازية بأمعائنا الرقيقة وببطانة المعدة!


----------



## عمادكمال (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## العجمىى (7 مارس 2010)

حبيشى انت انسان جميل


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

لو استطعنا ان نشرب الفنيك فعليكم بشرب المياه الغازيه وربنا يقوينا على ما بلانا


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

*القاهره بلد الاديان*

:14: الصحه تاج فوق رؤس الاصحاء فداوم على معرفه ما هو مفيد لكم وما هو مضر والله المستعان


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى على هذه المعلومة


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (14 مارس 2010)

منظف هام للحمامات السرعة فى تنظف اين رد على الموضوع


----------



## يحى عفيفى (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا هذة المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى على هذه الفوائد وللعلم كان لى صديق فى ذات مرة واقفا امام شركة بيبسى كولا الموجودة بمدينة 6 اكتوبر الصناعية عندنا بمصر ثم جاءت سيارة المادة الخام وهى مادة الكولا وكان بها شيكارة مفتوحة فوقع منها على الارض اقسم لى صديقى ان هذه المادة أكلت الاسفلت خلال عشر دقائق من وقوعها على الارض لذا وجب التنبيه بمدى خطورة هذه المادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تايتانيك (16 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله الصحة عال العال والله يبعدنا من الكولا ومشتقاته


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (22 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى على هذه الفوائد وللعلم كان لى صديق فى ذات مرة واقفا امام شركة بيبسى كولا الموجودة بمدينة 6 اكتوبر الصناعية عندنا بمصر ثم جاءت سيارة المادة الخام وهى مادة الكولا وكان بها شيكارة مفتوحة فوقع منها على الارض اقسم لى صديقى ان هذه المادة أكلت الاسفلت خلال عشر دقائق من وقوعها على الارض لذا وجب التنبيه بمدى خطورة هذه المادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


****************************************************************************************
لا لالالالالالالالالالالالا (كولا) لا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 أبريل 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى على هذه الفوائد وللعلم كان لى صديق فى ذات مرة واقفا امام شركة بيبسى كولا الموجودة بمدينة 6 اكتوبر الصناعية عندنا بمصر ثم جاءت سيارة المادة الخام وهى مادة الكولا وكان بها شيكارة مفتوحة فوقع منها على الارض اقسم لى صديقى ان هذه المادة أكلت الاسفلت خلال عشر دقائق من وقوعها على الارض لذا وجب التنبيه بمدى خطورة هذه المادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (7 أبريل 2010)

منيح يلي ما بشرب هالمشروبات هههههههه


----------



## amir (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات رائعة وكلها حقيقية
ويوجد تجربة مذهلة لأثبات اضرار البيبسي ةالكوكا كولا وهي وضع اي ضرس من الاسنان في علبة مشروبات غازية وبعض ساعتين ستجد ان الكالسيوم الخاض بالضرس اختفي تماما وهذه مصيبة كبري حيث انهم يزيدون من معدلات هشاشة العظام الذي زادت معدلات الاصابة به في عصرنا الحالي بسبب تلك المشروبات الخبيثة
واتمني من الله ان يطهر امتنا العربية من تلك المشروبات


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (9 أبريل 2010)

amir قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا معلومات رائعة وكلها حقيقية
> ويوجد تجربة مذهلة لأثبات اضرار البيبسي ةالكوكا كولا وهي وضع اي ضرس من الاسنان في علبة مشروبات غازية وبعض ساعتين ستجد ان الكالسيوم الخاض بالضرس اختفي تماما وهذه مصيبة كبري حيث انهم يزيدون من معدلات هشاشة العظام الذي زادت معدلات الاصابة به في عصرنا الحالي بسبب تلك المشروبات الخبيثة
> واتمني من الله ان يطهر امتنا العربية من تلك المشروبات



اللف شكرا على المعلومات رائعة


----------



## مصدق ترباس (18 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا اخي


----------



## كيمو2000 (16 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يقوينا ونبعد عنها
جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## الساري12 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الحبيب وهذه أمانة عليكم نشرها لأخوانكم بشتى الطرق*

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الحبيب وهذه أمانة عليكم نشرها لأخوانكم بشتى الطرق وكافة الوسائل وفقك الله


----------



## فيصل التميمي (18 أغسطس 2010)

لم يخطر ببالي هذا وانا من مدمني هذه المشروبات الغازية حتى قاطعنا بعضها واستعظنا بانواع اخرى 

شكرا لك اخي على التوضيح الجميل


----------



## حسين حزام (2 سبتمبر 2010)

لاداعى لان تخاف فكم ستعيش يااخى لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد 
فكم من صحيح مات من غير عله 
وكم من سقيم عاش حينا من الدهر


----------



## khalid elnaji (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وشكرا" علي المعلومه


----------



## salem1salem (15 مارس 2011)

ان لها منافع واضرار شكرا على النصيحة


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (17 مارس 2011)

أخى حبيشى 
أحب أضيف إستعمال مهم و مفيد جدآ للكوكاكولا إكتشفناه فى المظاهرات بتاعتنا ضد نظام مبارك ....
فى حالة التعرض لقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع , إغسل وجهك و يديك فورآ بالكوكاكولا .... و إرجع تانى للمظاهرة بمنتهى السرعة .... لأن الغاز المسيل للدموع حيفقد تأثيره نهائيآ 
الفكرة فى كده إن الحامض الضعيف فى الكوكاكولا بيقلل تأثير الغاز القلوى المسيل للدموع


----------



## mostafammy (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات


----------

